# methylene blue?



## kermit70 (Jan 24, 2006)

For some reason or another I am having a difficult time finding methylene blue in the pet stores where I live. I can order it online with the choice of green or blue. Does it matter? I have also found some stuff called Bromthymol blue. Is this the same stuff? 

Thanks,

James


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Never heard of the bromythal, methylene shouldn't be that hard to find, never heard of green methylene, I suspect it is malachite green...don't know anything about the others, though I have used the methylene...I belive Josh's frogs and Herpsupplies.com both sell it (check the sponsers section).


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Real easy to find online. Jason DeSantis has some, too.


----------



## Frogsarethashit (Jan 14, 2007)

Mayeb a dumb question, but what are you wanting to use Methylene Blue for?


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Frogsarethashit said:


> Mayeb a dumb question, but what are you wanting to use Methylene Blue for?


most likely for eggs and tadpoles (tad tea?) thats what I use it for.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/search.php


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Methylene blue aka 3,7-bis(Dimethylamino)-phenazathionium chloride is a totally distinct chemical from bromothymol blue aka dibromothymolsulfonephthalein. Bromothymol blue is used primarily as a pH indicator and solutions of it are yellow, green and blue under acidic, neutral and alkaline pH conditions.

Bill


----------



## Frogsarethashit (Jan 14, 2007)

kyle1745 said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/search.php


?


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

Frogsarethashit said:


> kyle1745 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/search.php
> ...


showing people there is a search option and tell them to do one in a pollite way :wink:


----------



## kermit70 (Jan 24, 2006)

*blue*

I have been having a problem with fungus on my eggs. I just got some from herpsupplies.com. Really fast service I must add. 

How much of the blue do I use?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

That would be found in a search as well...
Start by going by the directions on the bottle.

I usually take my little atomizer type spray bottle, and just add drops till the water is so blue you can barely (but still can) see through it.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: blue*



kermit70 said:


> I have been having a problem with fungus on my eggs. I just got some from herpsupplies.com. Really fast service I must add.
> 
> How much of the blue do I use?


1 drop per 3-5 ounces of water usually does the trick.

Bill


----------



## Frogsarethashit (Jan 14, 2007)

What exactly does the meth blue do? Does it act as an antifungal? What else does it do?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes it acts as an antifungal. And does many other things as well. Google is your friend.

http://www.google.com


Bill


----------



## Frogsarethashit (Jan 14, 2007)

I know Google is my friend. We go drinking all the time. Im interested in what it does for tadpole eggs, and tadpoles, NOT all the scientific uses for it which are the only things you can find on google. You can't find uses of meth blue for tadpoles on Google. That is why I asked here.


----------



## Frogsarethashit (Jan 14, 2007)

Although I did find this which Im going to try on myself:

Methylene blue is highly stable in the human body, and if ingested, it resists the acidic environment of the stomach as well as the many hydrolytic enzymes present. It is not significantly metabolized by the liver, and is instead quickly filtered out by the kidneys. A common prank amongst biochemists is to add small amounts of methylene blue (generally a few drops of a stain solution will suffice) to coffee, cola, or another dark beverage. The stain's color will be masked by the beverage, and its taste is fairly faint. Within a few hours, the methylene blue will have been removed by the prank victim's kidneys, causing his urine to change color. The urine may become green if little methylene blue was added; larger amounts create a deep blue color. The prank is fairly harmless if small amounts of methylene blue are used, although allergies are possible and it is advisable to use pharmaceutical-grade stain which has been carefully protected from contamination. The main risk of methylene blue pranks is generating a sense of panic in the victim.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Frogsarethashit said:


> You can't find uses of meth blue for tadpoles on Google.


http://www.google.com/search?as_q=Methy ... afe=images

So none of these responses are no good?

I understand wanting to ask the question directly to those on the board, but this Q seems to come up about every month or so.

To further push using search functions, if you use them, you will often learn much more by reading the prior posts, than to request everyone post their tips again...as not all will, because some people get tired of posting answers to the same questions real often.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Check out the egg care sheet as well... 

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17845


----------

